# Judo/aikido



## Manny (Jul 1, 2011)

Here I go again. Yestarday I went to the judo dojo again, the sensei is waiting for me, two times per week, now I am wondering if get inside judo or aikido. The aikido is super elegant and uses the force of the oponent redirectionate it, also uses joint locks and trows, judo is rougher than aikido and uses trows and some ground work, it seems judo is more like wrestling while aikido is more evasive.

Any advise?

Manny


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 1, 2011)

What are YOU looking for Manny? Do you want to play rough? It's all good, I'm sure you'll grow either way. I like the rough stuff, but I'm also getting older. I don't bounce back like I used to. Do you want to get locked, or thrown, or both?

I'm sure this will upset somebody, but I'd say judo is more "street" applicable, if that matters to you. It really just comes down to what you're looking for.


-Rob


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree. Judo is likely more street effective until you train in aikido for a while, but if you are looking for a way to eventually play cat and mouse with an opponent, go to aikido.

Can't you do both? They stem from the same general traditions.


----------



## Manny (Jul 4, 2011)

Well nice replies both, I must confess I want to learn something new, something to deal in close, I am a kicker but we must realize sometimes when some one tries to grab you or grab you you must fight pretty close to the bad guy. Something that I have already seen in this forum (martial talk) is that judo is efective but when somebody is not wearing the gi jacket it can be dificult to perform the trows, in the other side aikido is less physical and something like a nice dance, I am not telling aikido is not good enough. I think I will take some judo classes and see, it's nice to see how the judo guys can trow people to the ground.

Manny


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 4, 2011)

Judi can be extremely effective even without a gi. Many judo techniques can be adapted to work from arm holds, headlocks, and grabs. If that's a concern for you see if your instructor is willing to do some no gi practice with you. I think it could really compliment your TKD. But ultimately what's most important is finding something you enjoy. If you don't like it, you won't practice it. And if you don't practice it, you won't master it.-Rob


----------



## lklawson (Jul 5, 2011)

I've done both for, umm, a "bunch" of years.  Aikido is supposed to be what high end Judo actually is.  Very few Aikidoka actually figure out how to "blend" with a non-compliant partner.  Judoka learn do "blend" the hard way.

I have read in Aikido histories that Ueshiba required his Aikido students to be Yudanasha in some other art before he would teach them.  If I were Emperor of the World, I would reinstituted this.  Heck, I think I might specify Yudansha in Judo or some form of Jiu-Jitsu.  That's when students really start to "get it" and the very narrow focus of Aikido (aiki) will start to pay off.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jul 5, 2011)

Manny said:


> Something that I have already seen in this forum (martial talk) is that judo is efective but when somebody is not wearing the gi jacket it can be dificult to perform the trows,


There are any number of Judo throws which work from body grabs instead of clothing grabs.  And many of the rest can work from a body grab pretty easily.  For instance, there are 15 distinct throws in the standard 67 Kodokan throws which are turning-in-and-chucking-Uke-across-your-back/hip.  FIFTEEN.  One has your chucking-hand circling the waist, another has it circling the neck, a third has it hooking under Uke's left arm ping, another under Uke's right arm pit, etc. and so on and so forth.

Same thing goes for trips both opposite facing like Osoto Gari and same facing like Obi Otoshi.



> in the other side aikido is less physical and something like a nice dance, I am not telling aikido is not good enough. I think I will take some judo classes and see, it's nice to see how the judo guys can trow people to the ground.


Sounds good.  If there's still a part of you interested in the Aiki you might ask the instructor about "effortless throws."  I think with your experience you're OK for it.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

